# Anyone running a Pickup Pack???



## mtmtnman (Sep 18, 2009)

If you are do you have any input? I am in need of something to keep my truck organized but a topper is out of the question as i need the visibility for plowing snow. This looks like the ideal thing but would like to here from someone that has one. Also any ideas on similar products would be great........

http://www.800toolbox.com/pickup-pac/pickup-pac.htm


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks like a nice set up, Have you checked on cost? If so do you mind telling?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Why not get a hard tonneau cover with a bed slide. Then no one even knows you have tools


----------



## poisonfangs (Jul 20, 2009)

This looks like what I have been dreaming of. I have a tonneau cover that no longer stays put with the Velcro and everything gets wet. I too am curious about the pricing. Is the middle section sealed from the elements too?


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

That thing will cost more than your truck, likely.


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

​


jhark123 said:


> That thing will cost more than your truck, likely.


That's what I am expecting, I have a looked in to a few set ups like this and they get darn near to a price of a regular service/utility bed.


----------



## mtmtnman (Sep 18, 2009)

jlsconstruction, It's not for theft prevention. We have VERY few thieves here. I can go into Lowes with tools in the back and they will be there when i come back out. This is more to keep things dry and organized. I can carry all my tools and still have room in the middle for lumber Ect. I need the added height to be able to get my gas compressor under cover. It's with me most of the time. They also claim to build it out of Heavy Guage 1/8" thick marine grade aluminum. That is pretty thick! As far as price i was quoted $4,100 shipped to Montana. The warranty is for as long as you own it.

"_All of our standard products come with a Lifetime Warranty against defects in workmanship. One of the reasons we can offer Lifetime Warranties on our standard products is because we've witnessed many years of product abuse and used this information to continually improve these products. As well, we also promise to do our best to give you the same warranty for custom products we make just for you. Highway Products is the largest custom tool box manufacturer on the planet and we build these boxes by the thousands. Our custom products are designed by our top level engineers, so you get the best we can give.

Your warranty will include locking mechanisms, hinges, gas props, weather strip, and most other materials we use. And, we'll give you free tech support on any problem you have. Plus, we'll replace lost keys, free. Naturally we cannot cover things like paint chips, light bulbs, abuse, minor adjustments that you can easily make yourself, and normal wear and tear.
"_


----------



## mtmtnman (Sep 18, 2009)

BAREIN said:


> ​
> That's what I am expecting, I have a looked in to a few set ups like this and they get darn near to a price of a regular service/utility bed.


This is true but my thoughts are keep moving this from truck to truck. I usually get 10 years or so out of a truck as we have no salt on the roads out here......


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

4100 isnt bad


----------



## mtmtnman (Sep 18, 2009)

jhark123 said:


> 4100 isnt bad



I thought it was decent for what it was............


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Not knowing anything about snow plowing............I guess rear view mirrors don't work so great ?

Just ask'n :stuart:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

mtmtnman said:


> I thought it was decent for what it was............


That's actually pretty reasonable. 

I'm happy enough with my Diamondback.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Big Shoe said:


> Not knowing anything about snow plowing............I guess rear view mirrors don't work so great ? Just ask'n :stuart:


 you drive backwards as much as you go forwards, though parking lots full of cars.


----------



## mtmtnman (Sep 18, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> Not knowing anything about snow plowing............I guess rear view mirrors don't work so great ?
> 
> Just ask'n :stuart:



Mirrors work just fine but I plow a few gas station parking lots and people pay a plow truck no mind. Also in the dark the more lines of sight the better.


----------



## roejiley (May 14, 2014)

heres another idea.. http://decked.com/#product and you can lay plywood on top of it.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

I thought about something like that, but decided id rather have hi side boxes and keep the bed open.


----------



## mtmtnman (Sep 18, 2009)

aaron_a said:


> I thought about something like that, but decided id rather have hi side boxes and keep the bed open.


What's nice about this is the center lid is removable.


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

mtmtnman said:


> This is true but my thoughts are keep moving this from truck to truck. I usually get 10 years or so out of a truck as we have no salt on the roads out here......


Are you sure you can keep swapping this setup if you change brand or new style? Truck beds are pretty different now days...


----------



## mtmtnman (Sep 18, 2009)

BAREIN said:


> Are you sure you can keep swapping this setup if you change brand or new style? Truck beds are pretty different now days...



Don't plan on changing brands. The interior dimensions of F250's have been the same for years............


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

I switched to a utility body back in 1995, wished I had made the switch 15 years earlier.


----------

